# Lake Nipising, ON, Canada



## ems3 (May 17, 2010)

We have been fishing the Trent River in Ontario for years. we want to try somewhere else and are seriously considering Lake Nipissing, probably mid-to-late June. Being totally unfamiliar with the Lake and the fishing resorts, does anyone have recommendations for where we should stay (and why)?

We will be 3 or 4, don't mind doing our own cooking, need to rent boats, and will be there to fish so a lot of resort amenities are not a big deal. 

Thanks...


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

ems3 said:


> We have been fishing the Trent River in Ontario for years. we want to try somewhere else and are seriously considering Lake Nipissing, probably mid-to-late June. Being totally unfamiliar with the Lake and the fishing resorts, does anyone have recommendations for where we should stay (and why)?
> 
> We will be 3 or 4, don't mind doing our own cooking, need to rent boats, and will be there to fish so a lot of resort amenities are not a big deal.
> 
> Thanks...


we stayed her a couple times ,,fishing was not all that good one year but every thing depends on the weather,,,it is under new management now ,,have not been there sence the new people bought it,,the people that had it before were like family

http://www.promisedlandcamp.net/promisedlandcamp.html

the other place we stayed several years was Camp Raymond ,,it was also nice,,weather also is a problem sometimes

http://www.campraymond.com/


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Nip is and can be challenging, it's a very big lake. It a beautiful place, so if it's scenery you want it's the place. 
I've stay at three different locations on the lake and all were nice places, the following link I would recommend

http://www.lakair.com/

It's located on the West Arm. The host are good people and Kevin will help you with some fishing tips.
If you decide you really want to go to Nip send me a pm and I'll help you as much as I can


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

well,if you are willing to do a "do it yourself" trip then you can drive just a little further north.check out burroughs lake just outside of Longlac Ontario.Skinners retreat in longlac rents boats and motors if you need them and has supplies.
i have been the 4 times and the fishing is as good as i've ever seen.decent sized pike all day long,very good walleye for eating and a few perch.the wildlife and scenery is cool too.we see moose,bear,otters,beaver,eagles,loons,etc.
long drive,great remote fishing and it's not too costly.
let me know if you'd like more information.


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

We've been going to Nipising for almost 15 years, but never early in the season. We usually go in mid-Sept. We go to Sandy Island on the south end, taking camp boat out of Sturgeon Falls. We've stayed at Tall Pines, done ourour own cooking, and used their boats. Reasonable rates and clean comfortable cabins. Since it's remote, you need to take everything for cooking and "beverages" as well as ice. They do have propane refrigeration, stove and lights. Cold running lake water in the cabins.
Sandy Haven is just down the island mile or so, if you're looking for the American Plan. Both have websites you can check.


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Lund Rebel, I been to Tall Pines and your right it's a really nice place. For a first timer the rates look great until the owners ding ya for all the little extras, I was there in 02 and gas for my boat at their dock was well over $8.00 a gallon.
I personally did not get off on the right foot with the owner, our choice of "beverages" did not sit well with the owner and his comment on them at the dock at Sturgeon Falls did not sit well with me, kind of set the tone for the week.


----------

